# Ground Rules



## Guest (Jul 27, 2003)

Do you guys think it might be time for us to discuss some guidelines for better interaction on this forum?Nikki, B.Q., AZ, Marilyn, What are your thoughts?Let's try to keep this non-targetive if we can. In fact, I motion that be the very FIRST guideline.Evie


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

Jeff... we need to do something with this forum. Eric appears to have resigned. Tom appears to have resigned. Dr. Bohlen, Michael Mahoney, Marilyn, Nikkie, B.Q. and AZmom are silent today.What would you like for us to do?I am willing to help.Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I don't know what you expect Jeff to do about it Evie. Everything is going down the pan and i don't know what to do about it. I would moderate if i could, but i don't think i know enough about it to be able to. I could keep it on track and that is about it. lol.Everyone has problems they are dealing with right now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

I don't have any expectations, Nikki, I was merely throwing the question out into the air.I was going to suggest, however, that we combine the CBT/Hypno and Anxiety Forums into a single Behavioral Health Forum where all avenues of treatment for behavioral health disorders that may be associated with IBS might be addressed.I am going away for a few days starting tomorrow. Keep the ponies in the corral....







Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

THe forum did used tobe Hypnotherapy, CBT and Anxiety, but the anxious ones among us wanted their own forum i believe.I like it the way it is to be honest. But at the moment im ready for it to go.


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

I don't know what to say. This forum has deteriorated, but still has a place. It's up to us to raise the bar again to help people use hypnotherapy as a tool to improving their symptoms. Hopefully this will stop being the Tom/Bada/Eric forum and go back to what it was, hypno users helping each other. Eric's dedication will be missed. I must admit I've been really angry at the rubbish Tom/Bada spewed. I'll try harder to control my response.AZ


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Have to agree with AZ.This forum was once a peaceful and informative place to be. I can't tell you how much help and information I received here before.I don't think eric has left, at least I hope not.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

That is exactly how i feel about it right now. If something doesn't change i will stop posting altogether on this forum. I can't handle the rubbish that keep coming.It would be a shame.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

I agree with all of you that it would be nice if we could get back to informing and supporting newbies looking for a relaxation therapy to help them with their IBS. Hypno is effective in 80% of the cases, so its good track record is significant.I think what's nice is that the hypno also helps with anxiety. That's been a real plus for me.Does anyone remember why we split the two forums? As I recall I think there may have been some issues with wanting to promote a variety of therapies in conjunction with the hypno? Do you think that if we could integrate our approaches to healing on one forum, it might better address everyone's needs?I guess I wouldn't mind seeing CBT explored in more detail because it has merit. Biofeedback and hypno are pretty closely related and pretty much work the same from my experience. Engaging a few of the concepts of positive spirituality might not be a bad idea either? I guess what I am saying is that a multi-disciplinary approach might be the ticket? It never hurts to add a few cherries and grapes to the basket of apples, oranges and bananas ('cept it may draw a few more fruit flies...







). That way no one will feel left out, and the focus can address the needs of all. Do you think that any of this might leave a bit more room for productive discussions?We might also want to add a regular "Joke Thread" to help lighten things up a bit around here?EvieP.S. May I also make the observation that it was a conflict between ChrisGeorge and Eric that initiated the negative atmosphere here?


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Evie,Don't think the conflict betwee Eric and I initiated all these problems, I think it was cumulative.We can all agree to disagree, however at the sametime we all must be responsible and accountable for our actions and whatever is said on a public BB. Hence our problem.


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Evie, here is a link to the discussion on creating a seperate anxiety forum: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...36;t=001931;p=2 I must say, as an outsider (as in someone who doesn't post here often) it's pretty clear which person is the source of the problem. I don't think merging the two forums, and 'corrupting' the anxiety forum with this type of #### will help anyone.Good on you for trying to make things better though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanx for the link, Kyestar... it seems I wasn't involved in that one....







I don't personally believe that any one person is responsible for any problem. It always take at least two to create a fight.Evie


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I think many people in this forum need to take a break. Eric has been the glue that held it together for along time. Right now it has lost its focus and direction. That is not going to change overnight.Hang in there, I'm sure it will gel once again, but it is going to take time.Jeff


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok Jeff, I believe you are right. The focus seems to be a bit clouded at the moment.Could you just refresh all of our minds as to the focus & direction you would like to see return to this Forum?Thanks again,BQ


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

Sounds good, Jeff. I think we can all behave for a little while here by ourselves......







If not, you can put us in the corner for a while.....







Evie


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

BQ,I believe the forum is best used by people interested in trying CBT or Hypno Therapy or those that can share their experience with them, good or bad.Jeff


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok Jeff, Thanks for clarifying it for us.BQ


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

Well then, let's get on with it. I think I can do both.....







(but beginning tomorrow morning I am leaving town for a few days... so you guys will have to start without me....







)Jeff... one more question for you: Does the CBT or hypno experience have to relate solely to IBS? The reason I ask is that anxiety/depression can be so closely interwoven with it.Evie


----------

